# GT 540M oder HD6550M?



## ph1driver (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen welche der beiden karten für das gelegentliche Spielen besser geeignet ist.

Die GT 540M oder die HD6550?

CPU ist ein  Core i5-480M 2x 2,66 GHz.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2011)

Die AMD ist im Schnitt nen Tick schwächer, aber es hängt auch vom Spiel ab. hier hast Du Benches für die 540m: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  und die AMD AMD Radeon HD 6550M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Superwip (17. Mai 2011)

Ist wohl ziemlich egal...



> CPU ist ein  Core i5-480M 2x 2,66 GHz.


 
Wenn du die Wahl hast würde ich dir empfehlen auf einen moderneren Core iX-2000 zu setzen, die sind effizienter (sparsamer) und schneller, teurer sind sie auch nicht


----------



## ph1driver (17. Mai 2011)

Nehmen sich ja nicht all zu viel die Karten. Wie sieht es denn mit der Temperatur aus? Denke mal das die HD6550 kühler sein wird oder?


----------



## Shonun (17. Mai 2011)

Die GT 540m wird auch nicht gross warm solange die Frischluftzufuhr unten gewährleistet ist.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (18. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe ein Notebook mit ner GT540m und kann sie nur empfehlen.
Für 1366 x 768 reicht sie meißtens wirklich aus.
Beim Spielen wird sie schon recht warm, aber das bleibt überschaubar.
Der größte Vorteil gegenüber der AMD ist aber nicht bei der Leistung zu finden.
Es ist Nvidias Optimus.
Das Verlängert die Akkulaufzeit wirklich enorm.
Kurzer eigener Erfahrungsbericht gefällig:
Im Wlan surfen bei Akkubetrieb 
Optimus an:                 5,5 Stunden
Optimus aus, nur Nvidia: 3,0 Stunden
Da die AMD so eine Technik nicht hat, würde ich immer wieder zu der Nvidia greifen.


----------

